# New Pygo



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Alright so heres the deal. I got this new pygo on Friday. I got him from a lfs for only $30! I could not believe the price at his size, like 6-7". so anyways I don't know what he is. At frist i thought he was a pyra, but he doesn't have very much yellow on him, as seen in the pictures. But from my memory i remembered that terns can show some yellow on the stomach, right? i would ask the lfs but they thought i was just a yellow belly. so anyways he is doing very good, he's already eaten. i have him in a 20 but only for a veeery short amount of time. im trying to Sell my Rhom right now so i can move the irritan to the 20 and the new one to the 55. then i thought i would get him some friends. but 55 is all i have to work with right now. so, even though its overstocking, i was thinking about trying to find three more pygos to put in there. 
I heard that only 3 can be very dangerous. i wanted pyra or caribe. another thing about this guy is that he is verrry dark. 
Like almost pitch black. another reason why i think it might be a tern. or a unhealthy pyra. just wanted more opinions. thanks.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

It is either a ternetzi or a red belly with a bad diet, because of the lack of red on the belly, but most likely is is a ternetzi. It definately isn't a piraya, especially because it does not have the rayed adipose fin.

Well, you got him for a heck of a price, and I hope that you can get him moved into the bigger tank soon. Enjoy him!








~Taylor~


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

wow. i was just looking on aquascape and they have a tern his size listed for $125. damn i feel like i'm stealing this thing. and looking at those pics im more convinced hes a tern.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

thanks taylor. any tips about stocking him with other fish? im new to the pygo scene.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

mrspikes said:


> thanks taylor. any tips about stocking him with other fish? im new to the pygo scene.
> [snapback]1128799[/snapback]​


Most other fish do not last in a Pygo tank. They are always fair game, and usually don't last long. Your best bet would be raphael catfish and plecos in my opinion. Plecos excrete copious amounts of waste though, so a raphael may be the way to go. Remember, adding other fish to a piranha tank is always a gamble. Some last 1 year, some last 1 hour or less. You just never know for sure.
~Taylor~

EDIT: Oops, I just realized that from the looks of your first post, you wanted suggestions for other Pygos for him to live with. I would get 2 cariba, and stay away from the piraya because they get so large, plus they are REALLY expensive. You have to realize though, that the cariba would have to be the same size as your tern, and cariba that size come with a price tag...


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

taylorhedrich said:


> mrspikes said:
> 
> 
> > thanks taylor. any tips about stocking him with other fish? im new to the pygo scene.
> ...


ya i wont need a pleco or anything. my lights are dimmed with tinfoil and three months of 24/7 lights have not given my any algea problems. im sorry i forgot to specify i meant just with other pygos at about his size in a 55 gallon. thanks


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

mrspikes said:


> taylorhedrich said:
> 
> 
> > mrspikes said:
> ...


Yeah, sorry about that, I just got done editing it as soon as you posted this. Glad that you dimmed your lights and everything, and don't have algea problems. 3 is not a bad number for your Pygos, but 2 is "iffy". Some people say just 2 won't last, but some people have never had problems with just 2. I am not sure about it all myself.
~Taylor~


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

thank you very much taylor..... I think what i will do first is call that lfs and see if they can get any more of their "yellow bellied piranhas". then, if that doesn't work ill buy some caribe. either aquascape or sa. and also, was ash coming back just a rumor? i remember not to long ago he came on and said he would be coming back. i didnt know if someone just got onto his account or not. if so, i would much rather try and buy from him because he lives like an hour away and shipping can be very expensive. worst comes to worst, i guess i can just go with reds.....or is that a bad idea?


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

mrspikes said:


> thank you very much taylor..... I think what i will do first is call that lfs and see if they can get any more of their "yellow bellied piranhas". then, if that doesn't work ill buy some caribe. either aquascape or sa. and also, was ash coming back just a rumor? i remember not to long ago he came on and said he would be coming back. i didnt know if someone just got onto his account or not. if so, i would much rather try and buy from him because he lives like an hour away and shipping can be very expensive. worst comes to worst, i guess i can just go with reds.....or is that a bad idea?
> [snapback]1128842[/snapback]​


Oh wow, I didn't pay any attention...so Ash is from MI? That would be friggin sweet if he came back in the business. If he did, I wouldn't be that far from him either....









No, reds is not a bad idea. It's just that if I were you, I would try and get the cariba first. They are FIERCE. Mine are anyway.... Well, keep us updated on what goes on.








~Taylor~


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

yea taylor hes in dearborn. i just found his post so yea he might go back to selling. and yes he did have great prices and service.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

thats red belly bro.not a tern..when you move him into the 55g you can get him 2 more buddies but only for a short period of time cause once they start pushing 8-9'' wich wont be long they will need a 75g for life..so you may has well start saving for a 75g or sell the 55 for the 75g...also when you add the 2 other fish take out your red and re arange the decorations so he does reconize the territories hes made and kill the others.


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

lightning2004 said:


> thats ted belly bro.not a tern..when you move him into the 55g you can get him 2 more buddies but only for a short period of time cause once they start pushing 8-9'' wich wont be long they will need a 75g for life..so you may has well start saving for a 75g or sell the 55 for the 75g...also when you add the 2 other fish take out your red and re arange the decorations so he does reconize the territories hes made and kill the others.
> [snapback]1128890[/snapback]​


why would you say its a red??


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

look under his chin..ive seen many terns but never one with red coloration.plus the way the head is shaped..terns have bigger heads


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

well idk lightning. he looks almost identical to the tern in this pic.









however, you may be right. I havent seen any red that size that looks like that. he was more yellow at the store and lost 
a lot of color from stress. plus i mean there are many variable such as black sand and dimmed lights......who knows.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

it may be the lighting..is it possiable you can get just a few more pics?


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

yea ill try


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

ok here we go....one more thing if he was a red shouldnt he be barley showing spots at this size still?


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

i still belive hes a red belly..if you want post these pics in the piranhas species forum we will get a good anser there.

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showforum=31


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

sweet i think i will try that, thanks.


----------



## Phtstrat (Sep 15, 2004)

It is a _P. nattereri_, no question. Only knowing the collection point can determine whether or not it is the "ternetzi" variant, at this size anyways.

If I'm not mistaken, ternetzi are from southern Brazil and nothern Argentina.


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

looks like a tern to me but i geuss im wrong


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Phtstrat said:


> It is a _P. nattereri_, no question. Only knowing the collection point can determine whether or not it is the "ternetzi" variant, at this size anyways.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, ternetzi are from southern Brazil and nothern Argentina.
> [snapback]1129149[/snapback]​


Yep that is pretty much right on,i saw the post in the id forum also.

Good luck with getting him some buddies


----------



## mrspikes (Aug 10, 2004)

Phtstrat said:


> It is a _P. nattereri_, no question. Only knowing the collection point can determine whether or not it is the "ternetzi" variant, at this size anyways.
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, ternetzi are from southern Brazil and nothern Argentina.
> [snapback]1129149[/snapback]​


EDIT: ok i just saw the ID forum.







and mad props to everyone here who said it was a red. this is why we are the greatest piranha site, no doubt. and i just went up and looked at him, ive had the light on full for about 2 hours now and his stomach is becoming more like a red color.....odd i guess


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

mrspikes said:


> Phtstrat said:
> 
> 
> > It is a _P. nattereri_, no question. Only knowing the collection point can determine whether or not it is the "ternetzi" variant, at this size anyways.
> ...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Remember he's probably under stress right now so his color won't be the best. Then depending on diet too.

I'm going with Red Belly piranha.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Nice looking pygo man, good luck with him.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

looks like a red belly get him a buddy that is within an inch or so of his size


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

looks like a red belly get him a buddy that is within an inch or so of his size


----------

